
What abilities do Admins of Gsuit have? - LasEspuelas
Recently I was jolted away from the naive world I used to live in. I received an email from a manager in the company I work for. Quickly noticed that I wasn&#x27;t supposed to be reading the poor performance evaluation of one of my co-workers and that everyone else in the company was also copied in the email. Probably a common enough snafu that should be followed by a sincere apology and pleas not to read. Instead, after five minutes, the email disappeared from my inbox and all other inboxes in the company. No follow up email explaining or apologizing. Just a pure cover up. I am left pondering if anything in my work mail box is reliable. Have they deleted stuff before? What can I do to keep proper records of my email communications? What else can admins do in addition to visit everyone&#x27;s email inbox and deleting a particular email?
======
epc
I have a single user G Suite account. The admin UI has a panel where you can
pull up some delivery information about messages using various search
criteria, and you can delete messages by message id. I haven’t seen anything
in the UI which would pull up the actual text of the message. However there’s
additional features around data retention that may allow messages to be
retrieved (e.g. for responding to subpoenas).

This isn’t new or exclusive to G Suite, Exchange and Lotus Notes had similar
features, even PROFS on mainframes had them.

------
arkadiyt
\- you can search/view email subjects (but not content)

\- you can delete individual messages

\- you can block emails matching certain criteria (like sender, etc)

\- you can use advanced routing to route all mail through your own mail
server, which would give you full access to message content, the ability to
modify incoming messages on the fly, etc.

You could create a gsuite account for $5 and play around with it for a month,
then cancel your account.

